# Finishing basement.  Should I use Baseboard or Gas Log Heat?



## newNChome (Jan 22, 2007)

We recently built a house in the mountains of Western North Carolina.  We decided last minute to finish the basement and make it my office and master bedroom.  Heating is the issue I'm running into now.  I was originally going to put baseboard electric in my office, the bathroom and bedroom.  The contractor recommended baseboard electric and then I heard that that could be really expensive on the elec. bill.  He then suggested gas log heat but then said that propane might be just as expensive?  I've been looking around online and I see that moisture could be a problem in a basement and that maybe propane causes moisture problems in basements. Not to mention I read that you can't sleep with it on because of carbon monoxide poisoning. 

There is some existing duct work coming down to the bedroom.  Just putting a vent in existing duct would not be enough would it?  The bedroom is about 13x25 with 9ft Ceilings. 

Any help in making this decision would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Quattro (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey there!

FYI: I love that part of the country. A group of us makes a trip down there every year to ride (motorcycles) through the mountains. I'm jealous!

I am in the same predicament with basement heat. I have 3 vents coming off the main-floor heating ducts wide open to the basement, and it is still easily 10 degrees cooler than the main floor. So, that may not work for you either. I am considering other sources of heat down there...and baseboard is the current frontrunner.


----------



## newNChome (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm hearing that baseboard is an expensive option when it comes to the montly bill.  If propane is just as expensive then I'd just go with baseboard because it's easier.  I also don't want to have moisture and carbon monoxide issues either.  
I'm originally from upstate NY so I'm fine with the cold.  My wife is from Florida however.


----------



## Quattro (Jan 22, 2007)

Woodstove/Pelletstove an option? 

That's my second choice, but we have nowhere to store wood. And we'd have to vent it out 1 of the 3 little windows in the basement...which will reduce the incoming light drastically. It would be cozy though.


----------



## newNChome (Jan 22, 2007)

Only have a few acres to cut unless I were to buy wood.  The only option he would give us for this price building was gas log or electric.


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 22, 2007)

It's going to cost something to heat additional living space..
In a basement, I'd go with the baseboard heat, and if the ceilings are high enough, a ceiling fan or 2 to keep the air moving.


----------



## newNChome (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, I did a little more research and I think you're right.  Thanks for the advice.


----------

